# there is no attribute "background"



## nchristoph (29. August 2008)

Hallo

Ich bin gerade dabei meine Templates W3C Valid zu machen und hab ein kleines Problem:

Line 53, Column 41: there is no attribute "background" . 



```
<td colspan="2" rowspan="2" background="images/suche.png"><form action="index.php?p=search" method="post" enctype="multipart/form-data">
		  <label for="suche">
		  <input name="suche" type="text" id="suche" size="25"/>
		  </label>
		  <label for="Suche">
		  <input type="submit" name="Suche" id="Suche" value="Senden"/></label>
		</form></td>
```

Ich hab schon versucht dem TD container eine id zu geben leider weis ich nicht wie ich die dann per CSS aufrufen kann.

Gibt es vielleicht eine andere lösung für dieses problem?


----------



## liquidbeats (29. August 2008)

Nimm statt background="images/suche.png" lieber

```
style="background:url(images/suche.png);"
```

Grüße


----------



## Maik (29. August 2008)

Hi,


nchristoph hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab schon versucht dem TD container eine id zu geben leider weis ich nicht wie ich die dann per CSS aufrufen kann.


das ist eigentlich kein Hexenwerk 


```
<td colspan="2" rowspan="2" id="Name_der_ID">
```
und im zentralen Stylesheet lautet dann der Selektor:


```
td#Name_der_ID { /* vor dem ID-Name wird das #-Zeichen angegeben */
background:url(images/suche.png);
}
```
Sollte sich der CSS-Code in einer seperaten CSS-Datei befinden, die in einem eigenen Unterverzeichnis liegt, muss der Pfad zur Grafik entsprechend geändert werden:


```
td#Name_der_ID {
background:url(../images/suche.png); /* gehe eine Verzeichnisebene nach oben */
}
```
mfg Maik


----------



## nchristoph (29. August 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hi,
> das ist eigentlich kein Hexenwerk



Tja für mich schon

Ich hab sicher 10 Bücher über HTML und CSS gelesen und hab ehrlich gesagt keines richtig gecheckt Mal schaun ob der Kurs im Jänner was bringt

Danke Maik

So t es.


----------



## SimonErich (29. August 2008)

Hmmm ich persönlich bin der Auffassung, dass CSS, Javascript und HTML eher Learning by Doing Dinge sind 
Ich hab es zumindest so gelernt. Hat zwar etwas gedauert, aber ich hab es auch geschafft.
Die wichtigsten Begriffe kannst du mit der Zeit einfach auswendig und den Rest kannst du jederzeit nachschlagen.
Also nicht verzagen


----------



## Maik (29. August 2008)

Und wenn alle Stricke reißen, nicht verzagen, sondern einfach Maik@tutorials.de fragen 

Ansonsten gilt:



> Es ist noch kein Meister vom Himmel gefallen.





> Übung macht den Meister.



mfg Maik


----------

